# 3d CNC wood carving with a 150 watt co2 laser



## oaks to ocean (May 27, 2011)

Hello everyone 

Glad to be a part of your forum

Jerry


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Jerry and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

how do you do 3d carving with a laser


----------



## Carlino Guitars (Mar 3, 2012)

*3d engraving*

I've been doing it with color mapping and grey scale manipulation, speed and depth variation on my laser ive got an Epilog 45 watt 24x36 EXT Legend


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

can you post an example


----------



## Carlino Guitars (Mar 3, 2012)

sure here a couple ive done, and you can see where the wood is tapered, thats accomplished by coloring the pick area darker that you want deeper and lighter where the beam wont touch. I actually did a color grading on this, like a gradual darkening from a light grey to a black where it's tapered thinner. here are a few pics




























hope this helps
eddie


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums Jerry, 

I look forward to seeing some of your work, sounds interesting.

Work safe, Have fun, Cut some wood,
Mike


----------

